# TB Mare. Sabino?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Considering that the Sabino1 gene does not apparently exist in TBs (although a similar pattern does), neither parent shows any sign of it, and your mare's markings are not typical sabino (for example, roaning at the edges of white markings), I would guess that you don't have a horse with sabino, but a horse with an unusual stocking.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Usually ermine spots on the legs are smaller. On the face they are called occluded spots. Cat tracks in body white. All are exclusions where the white pattern did not fully express.

There are many white patterns that are still not testable. You may come up with genes that are responsible for white but they may not be the gene responsible for the white on your horse. 

I have a line of QH that all have ermine spots. Black on the bays, palomino on the palominos. The dam of my original stallion was a chestnut with chestnut colored ones. Not quite so big as that one but they all have several.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Not trying to disagree with anyone, because I am not a color expert at all.....just trying to learn! But I thought that white on the bottom lip was a characteristic of sabino?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

W20 seems likely. It tends to give a white blaze and stockings. If your horse has a blaze and one or more socks, or perhaps a few white belly spots that have not been explained by other white marking genes, test for W20 as well as sabino 1.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Often those that carry it have white on the lower lip or chin, but TBs do not carry sabino (SB1).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thoroughbreds don't carry sabino, you're right. It's likely she's W20 (common in TBs and in its homozygous form, it can express with a white blaze and stockings). Heterozygous W20 doesn't have much of an effect - it's a white booster, not a white creator, so if the horse has another white pattern it'll make that pattern louder, but on its own you'll see normal white markings and nothing more.

It's possible both her parents are heterozygous W20 and she ended up homozygous.


----------



## forsaken_lioness (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks everybody who responded. I'm probably going to have her tested later on this year, so I'll share her results when I do.

I hadn't heard of an occluded blaze or occluded spots before I did some digging online. It creates some interesting markings and I'm thinking that's what I'm partially seeing in her blaze.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Thoroughbreds don't carry sabino, or we don't know if they do or don't?

I worked at a white thoroughbred breeding farm and we had many that were classically sabino. Not like your horse, but looked like what comes up when you google sabino horse. We also had dominant white thoroughbreds which looked different. 

For your horse it doesn't look like sabino to me.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

K One King has the horse Native Dancer in lineage who was in majority of our colored horses.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

@Filou thoroughbreds do not have Sb1 which is the only "Sabino". There are many sabino-like patterns, but they are all named under the more correct White Spotting nomenclature.

Native Dancer is irrelevant in regard to coloured TBs, he's in nearly every TB's bloodlines.


----------



## forsaken_lioness (Jul 18, 2020)

Interestingly, I just received my mare's test results and she's N/N for W20, as well as all of the other dominant white mutations testable at UC Davis. No splash, and of course no Sb1 (again not in TBs but it was in the white testing package offered by UC Davis).

I was surprised she's N/N for W20. I'm guessing with the somewhat unusual blaze and sock she might have some currently untestable W mutation. The mystery continues!


----------

